# questions for a midwife



## lizzieshaw345 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello, I am currently studying for A levels with the hope of going on to uni to study midwifery.

As part of my A level coursework I a studying the role and work of midwives and in order to gain a good mark I need to include an interview or questionnaire by a midwife.

Therefore I was wondering whether it would be possible for a midwife to answer my questionnaire?

please let me know as it would be a great help if anyone could just spare a few minutes to answer it.

thanks!


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

you are welcome to send me the questions and I will answer as many as I can.

Can I just ask why you have asked us on this site rather than a local midwife service, no real reason, just wondered!


----------



## lizzieshaw345 (Aug 27, 2007)

ok  Thankyou

do you have an email adress that I can send the questionnaire to as they are on a seperate word document?


p.s.  I have tried my local midwives but they said they were too busy to help me.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

if you send the questionnaire to the following address it will be forwarded to myself through the admin team.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## lizzieshaw345 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi,  Just wondered if you got the email I sent and if you've had chance to fill it in yet??


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

yes I have received the E-mail, I am at work tonight and plan to fill it in there, is that ok?

I tried the other night, at work, but only had 5 staff to look after 21 babies including 6 intensive care patients, so didn't manage.

I will try my best tonight

Hope thats ok

Oink x


----------



## lizzieshaw345 (Aug 27, 2007)

hi again

im really really sorry to keep bothering you about these questions!

but just wondering whether you had had time to fill them in or not?

I know midwives are very busy so if you havent got time to answer the questions please just say -  i wont mind!

look forward to hearing from you!
liz


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

really really sorry, will do it now!!

Will you forgive me?

XX


----------

